# Millie update



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

What a wonderful update!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I hope people who are going through rough puppyhood read this. Thank you !

Many people comment about how hard it is but we rarely hear about when it’s going better.


----------



## SteveS55 (7 mo ago)

Thanks for you and Millie's post. Puppyhood can be very trying for both Poodle and human!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

You made it! Good for all of you!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I had been wondering how things were going - what a lovely update! Yes, puppies can be hard work - even Practically Perfect Freddy had the occasional tantrum and I can imagine the nightmare of dealing with them constantly on top of sleep deprivation - congratulations on riding out the puppy weeks - next stop adolescence!

How does Millie get on with Sammy? Are they still good friends?


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Thank you for the lovely update. Your perseverance paid off. The more you put in, the more you get out. So happy for you!


----------

